# Toy Story 3



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Ok who is going to go and see it - reviews sound really good :thumb:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Plus one her - whole family are looking forward to this film :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm seeing it. There'll be a cinema near me on holiday I'm sure (dorset so guess a trip to bournemouth is a shout). Been looking forward to this for ages, one of the best films ever made! Favourite moment from the first:

YOU ARE A TOY!


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

Iv been told we are going


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

damn right i'm gonna see it.

YOU ARE A TOY!


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Been waiting 11 years for this moment. how can i NOT go and see it? :lol: But I was a kid when it was out


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

I'll be taking both my boys - that'll be three of us really looking forward to it!!!


----------



## Has390 (May 21, 2010)

i cant wait to see it! i remember when toy story came out when i was a kid


----------



## Knight Rider (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh yes, brilliant .


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

went today with the kids and watched it in 3D :thumb:

They say the third one is never any good, well this one was fantastic !

anyone else watched it in 3D yet

To infinity........


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

I went to see it last week in 3D, absolutely loved it! Very funny, would definately recommend! :thumb:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

seen it was real good! very funny.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Saw Toy Story 3 last week and it has just topped Inception for film of the year for me. Not because its 'better' than Inception. Its just that it has a lot of 'heart' and tugs on the heartstrings like I never thought an animated movie could do. Thought it was just superb in every way. One caveat, could be considered a little scary for younger kids perhaps, but other than that, faultless.


----------



## Black-Cat (Oct 7, 2009)

Loved it, loved the first two aswell!

I've heard there's a fourth one planned too! :thumb:


----------



## OutLore (Jan 19, 2007)

Saw it this past weekend - it's good but still not as good as the 1st one, but then sequels rarely are!

3D was good though, really impressive at times.


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Saw it in 3D at the weekend and loved it. 

After a recent trip to Disney it has now made me want to go back now!


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

seen it 3 times, and its really good...



> Buzz Lightyear: Hold on, this is no time to be hysterical!
> Hamm: This is the perfect time to be hysterical.
> Rex the Green Dinosaur: Should we be HYSTERICAL?
> Slinky Dog: No!
> ...


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Went to see it in the States 3 weeks ago and i thought it was great :thumb:

See it in 3D - Its brilliant


----------



## Lee.GTi180 (Apr 28, 2010)

Must agree with the above, thought 3D truly was amazing, compliments the film perfectly!


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Saw it in 3D last night, really impressed but it was upsetting at the end


----------



## Knight Rider (Jun 17, 2008)

Saw it Weds night (orange Wednesday) and thought it was excellent, really funny, and glad we paid extra for 3D.


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Saw it 3d a few days ago in Bangkok funny film


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

Saw it in San Diego last week - excellent film and well worth waiting for


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Saw it the other week and thought it was fantastic! Also brought tears to my eyes 

I hope to god they don't make a 4th one though.


----------



## chr15rey (Jun 17, 2008)

Watched it at IMax in Birmingham 2 weeks ago, well worth the 1hr Q to see it, never been to IMax before but I thought that the picture quality was much better than the usual Showcase trip.


----------



## stevie_m (Apr 10, 2010)

Seen it twice now and both of my boys loved it.

The heartstring moment for me was at the end when he realises he's playing with the toys for the last time, then when he drives off


----------

